# She's so Cocky you have to have Patience to Own her.



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

This is just for you Josh. lmao
Diamond 5 months old

































this pic says let me out in another month she'll be able to let her self out and won't be the first one in the house to do it.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

lol i love diamond shes gorgeous and i love the running picture shes strutting her stuff like a princess


----------



## thedude (Jan 26, 2009)

is she a brown or blue? my girl belle looks soooooo much like her, but a bit older.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

she's blue
she's off of Cocky and Patience. ask Dennis Pits about it lol you will then know why I titled it that way


----------



## thedude (Jan 26, 2009)

lol she sounds a bit cocky, belle is definatly a princess, just a bit ago, it was funny watching her make her bed up lol.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is cute


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

shes pretty!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Good looking girl!!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

wow, that dog looks huge compared my girl (Phoebe) who came from the same litter. Nice looking girl you got there. Is she fiery?


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

She looks like blu instead of her momma. well I guess blu is her aunt so cool. She looks like she is a good girl. Ruler of the house?


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

here is her momma about 35 lbs

and one of her daddy


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

and one of her auntie blu


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

she is hell on wheels. She is a live wire. Thinks she runs it all and is alpha over the other dogs already. At 4 months she tired to go head on with yolanda and dixie but that fire in her shows me that she has got what it takes to pull cause she is not scared and does not back down from any challenge.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

looks like I ain't the only one that got a firecracker off that litter.

here's a couple pics of your girl's sister...Phoebe or "Phoo Phoo" as we like to call her. look like Cocky much?? It's hard getting a pic of her...she moves around too quickly...haha










here's one we took after having her for only a few weeks. she loves hangin off of stuff..lol


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

haha...everyone wants to be like mike ^^^^


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

she's a doll. acts just like diamond too lol it took me 54 shots to get the pics above. I bet that whole litter was nothing but firecrackers they took cocky's cockiness. lol


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

We had all the pups hanging off of something (usually a sleeve  ) by a few weeks old. Didn't have enough hands to keep them all off, cause once one started hanging, the others just had to join right in. 

Sarah


----------

